

Ask HN: Website to trade programming skills? - mvleming

Hey HN, a while back I remember visiting a website where you could list what you know–Ruby on Rails, NodeJS, for example–and list what you want to learn–iOS, Android, whatever–and you could try to find someone who you would compliment. I can&#x27;t remember if I learned of this website through Show HN, but I don&#x27;t know where else I may have found it, and I&#x27;m having a hard time finding it using hn.algolia.com and Google.<p>Do any of you know what website I&#x27;m talking about, or do you know of a website that serves this function?
======
wglb
Could it be [http://www.skillswap.in/](http://www.skillswap.in/)? Here is a
meetup: [http://www.meetup.com/Berlin-Skills-
Exchange/](http://www.meetup.com/Berlin-Skills-Exchange/)

~~~
mvleming
That was it! Thank you so much, I kept googling skill share which would give
me results for skillshare.com. So glad the first comment helped me find it,
thanks again.

